# ĐẠI HẠ GIÁ Loa kéo cao cấp HNA CB15 GIÁ 7TR5



## HNA TT (3 Tháng tư 2020)

*Hà Nguyễn Audio* – chuyên cung cấp các loại loa vali kéo, loa kẹo kéo, loa di động chính hãng với giá tốt nhất thị trường . Khi đến với *Hà Nguyễn Audio* các bạn sẽ được đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm tư vấn nhiệt tình, giúp quý khách có thể lựa chọn cho mình những bộ loa kéo, những dàn âm thanh vừa lòng nhất. 

Thương hiệu HNA tạo thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn mới cho khách hàng khi liên tục cập nhật nhiều dòng sản phẩm mới. Mới đây, HNA mang đến cho người dùng một sản phẩm mới mang tên: HNA CB15









Thiết kế thùng gỗ cao cấp tạo cho sản phẩm một vẻ ngoài sang trọng, cứng chắc nên loa HNA CB15 mang lại cho người dùng sự an tâm về độ bền và chất lượng sản phẩm. Màn lưới  hợp kim của loa khá cứng chắc nhằm bảo vệ trong quá trình di chuyển và sử dụng, tránh những va chạm trực tiếp từ phía trước. Toàn bộ thùng được phủ lớp sơn bóng có khả năng cách điện, chống trầy xước nhằm đảm bảo an toàn cho người dùng. Nhà sản xuất đã khá tinh ý khi hỗ trợ tay cầm cùng bánh xe giúp quá trình di chuyển trở nên nhanh chóng hơn.








*THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT HNA CB15*
    + Công suất : 800W
    + Bass : 40 cm , treble 250
    + 1 treble , 1 loa trung
    + Kết nối : Bluetooth , USB , Thẻ nhớ …
    + Kích thước : 45x42x80 cm
    + Cân nặng : 30kg
    + Bảo hành kĩ thuật : 12 tháng 
    + Bình acc quy bảo hành : 6 tháng 
    + Thời gian sử dụng :  4-8 tiếng









HNA CB15 được tích hợp hệ thống loa với bass 15inch kết hợp cùng treble 125 tạo ra chất lượng âm thanh cực sống động và chân thực. Hầu hết mọi người đều biết, loa kéo HNA tích hợp bass có khả năng dập sâu đầy nội lực cùng chất âm phát ra chắc chắn với tiếng trong hơn. Treble luôn giữ vai trò quan trọng để đảm bảo âm thanh luôn mượt mà, êm dịu và không bị vỡ tiếng. Với mức công suất 800W nên loa kéo di động HNA CB15 được sử dụng ở không gian ngoài trời hay ở những nơi đông người.







Bảng điều khiển với đầy đủ tính năng tạo sự dễ dàng cho người dùng thao tác tùy chỉnh âm cho loa và micro. Loa HNA CB15 có thời gian sử dụng khá lâu, từ 4 – 8 tiếng với âm lượng vừa phải. Ngoài ra, loa có khả năng sử dụng điện trực tiếp hay kết nối với bình acquy 12V để tránh tình trạng hết pin đột ngột khi đang karaoke.







Một trong những ưu điểm ở dòng loa kẹo kéo HNA CB15 nhà sản xuất đã cải tiến thêm về cặp micro giúp hút âm tốt hơn, ít tạp âm và người hát cũng cảm thấy nhẹ hơn rất nhiều. Ngoài ra, mặt trên loa còn tích hợp 2 khe cắm micro để bảo vệ mic tránh tình trạng rơi, rớt khi không sử dụng.






_>> Mọi thắc mắc vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn chi tiết và hưởng những ưu đãi sớm nhất _

*ĐẶC BIỆT: HỖ TRỢ TRẢ GÓP KHÔNG LÃI SUẤT VỚI NHIỀU ƯU ĐÃI*
- Hỗ trợ trả góp qua thẻ tín dụng
- Hỗ trợ trả góp thủ tục nhanh gọn qua CMND, BLX, Hộ Khẩu.
*SHOWROOM*: 202/15/6 Phạm Văn Hai, Phường 5, Quận Tân Bình, HCM
- *Thời gan làm việc*: Từ T2 đến T7 (08h00 – 21h00) – CN (09h00 – 18h)
*- Hotline: 0938.002.550 – 0938.002.553 (SMS, zalo, viber,….) *
*- Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0909.67.77.62.*


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

mình thích bộ này


----------

